# Does anyone find Hot Weather makes IBS worse?



## 17635 (Jul 5, 2006)

I'm interested to know if anyone else finds that when the weather is hot and sticky if the IBS symptoms increase ie., cramps, stool frequency/texture - overall feeling yucky!I have always loved the summer but for the last two years, if I'm honest i actually feel pretty #### when it's hot, especially when it is that hot humid weather which it is just now. I've noticed that my whole digestive system just does not feel very good at all. I can feel pretty sicky, get a lot of cramps, wind etc.Anyone else find this is the case? I would love to hear from you.


----------



## 21787 (Mar 26, 2006)

Yes I feel that hot weather can make the symptoms worse...or it can make them feel like they are worse.When I was in Thailand a few months ago on holiday...my symptoms were worse because it was 43*C and 100% humidity. I agree hot weather can amplify your symptoms.


----------



## Sandeera (Apr 21, 2006)

I've never thought about it being better or worse with the hot weather, but I do know that if I start having an attack of cramps, having the A/C blow cold air on my face helps.


----------



## 13639 (Jun 27, 2006)

For me, heat is the worsed. I get sick, dizzy, and start spasming right away. Living in the desert, in the summer, is not very friendly to me.


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

Yes I figured this ot last year. My IBS seems allot worse in the summer. BUT is it really or just seem that way cause I would like to go out and do more?Kat


----------



## Sandeera (Apr 21, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by kitkat17 Lady of the Loo:Yes I figured this ot last year. My IBS seems allot worse in the summer. BUT is it really or just seem that way cause I would like to go out and do more?Kat


Good Answer!Something to think about.


----------



## 15971 (Mar 10, 2006)

YES mine is worse in the summer.....


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2006)

Because I live in Florida, I find keeping hydrated helps with my IBS symptoms. If I am not drinking enough water or other fluids, I have a tendency for constipation. Normally I am more D, hot weather reduces the D.Char


----------



## 15341 (Jul 5, 2006)

Im in the UK (south coast) and it has been baking here recently and i must admit the heat has made me feel worse, i dont know that it has aggravated the symptoms any more but the heat has certainly made me feel more yuck than usual


----------



## 20358 (Nov 14, 2005)

yes. hot weather gives me D. But I'm not so sure mine is IBS related. It could be though. I also get D from post nasal drip if I have a sinus infection.


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

Yes, the heat is definately a trigger with IBS D for me ..and Ia m glad that someone else also gets it from post nasal drip and bad sinus...I told my doctor this and he looked at me as if I were some alien that did not know what I was talking about,he said ..no connection,,,,,duh sorry but there is for me!!! I also have a dizziness in the summer..cannot figure if that is from the sinus, eusatian tube thing or IBSD???


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Same here, Hot summer days are tough. If i drink lots of cold water throughout the day it seems to help alot. I work outside in the heat all day too so this doesn't help.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2006)

Interesting on the post nasal drip and sinus issues, as I am in Wisconsin for part of the summer and the sinus issues are awful. WI weather is not as hot as Florida and the warm weather in FL seems to lessen the sinus problems. At least less sinus pressure and light headiness. Born in WI and developed the sinus problems in WI. Char


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

Heather Van Vorous says in one of her books that hot, humid weather does contribute to flares. I think that's wierd since heat really can help when applied to the gut area. But the weather can make you miserable on top of IBS too.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIheat can cause stomach cramps. Sweating causes the lose of salts, electrolytes and other minerals.Heat crampshttp://www.webmd.com/hw/health_guide_atoz/sig245417.aspHeat Stress http://www.pp.okstate.edu/ehs/training/heat.htmWeather can effect the body and IBS.WEATHER-SENSITIVITY/BIOMETEOROLOGY:http://www.gut-reaction.freeserve.co.uk/bio-meteorology.htmalso long term it might contribute to constipation, by making the digestive system sluggish.


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

My ibs is much worse in summer, I always look forward to autumn because the cool weather brings relief!I tend to get bad attacks before a thunderstorm, when the air's really hot and muggy but there's no sun. Also summer is a stressful time for me because I have to work (I'm a student). At the moment I'm working in an office which heats up like an oven, I get v.nervous as I keep thinking I'll have an attack;1-hand-on-the-Immodium-syndrome!Things I find help in heat are to have a fan (I find the noise soothing as well as the cool air), to wear loose cotton clothes, and to carry a lavender cologne stick. Yardley makes one that you rub on your wrists and temples, it feels cold on skin, smells amazing and really cools me down!


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2006)

Hello there,First post for me, although I am a long time lurker on this board.We started having hot weather since june 10th in the Netherlands and after that is was all a big mess for me. Before that I had my IBS under control (twice a day, solid as if everytthing was normal, except sometimes a bad reaction to certain foods), and only occassionally it would turn bad. Since then it is soft/fluffy and multiple times a day. Recently (1 week) the texture is becoming more solid, but still strange. I can't wait for October, I then get 1 week of "twilight zone" things happening to my guts and after that is is all ok again. 'Till next Summer ofcourse.It is the second year now that it is happening to me although I have been diagnosed with IBS for almost 3.5 years now (and getting the diagnose was an adventure as well, geez).Regards,Frank


----------

